# converted exterior main lug to j-box



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey ya'll,
I just ran a new set of service wires into an old trailer. Previous connection was an RV style cord plugged into a 60 amp main lug outside. New owner wanted permanent underground wired connecting from the meter socket/main lug on a nearby pole to trailer. I was going to replace the old main lug box because it was quite shabby and dangerous, the actual lugs of the main breaker were totally exposed to fingers and starting to rust. 



The old main lug box was completely rusted to the meter socket above, and after several attempts to remove it concluded it was not going to come apart from round meter socket. So I decided to convert it to a j-box, and install the new disconnect below the old one. I removed all components from the old main lug box, I used insulated splices, plus taped them super well like a service drop. I then screwed a metal plate over the front of it so no exposed holes. I labeled it junction box, then also used screws to seal the door, and labeled it junction box. The main disconnect below is clearly labeled main disconnect, and is about 3 1/2 feet above grade. 



Thoughts?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds ok to me, but why not also replace the meter can?


If you post a pic we'll really be able to tear it to shreds :wink:.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think every situation is different. I have on several jobs converted an old fuse panel to a junction box. In Canada you cannot have any splices in the feeder (some exceptions apply), but anything after the main disconnect is good to go.

So if I am reading your post correctly, you extended the service feeder to the new disconnect, which here would not fly, but your rules may be different.

In our rules it sounds like we would have to install a new service; probably using one of these

https://www.gescan.com/products/power-distribution-transformers/t-b-micro-co2-g-20343

As stated, pics would be helpful to understand what the situation is.

Cheers
John


----------



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

I didn't replace the meter can because the service drop was still hooked up, so it was still hot. I had spent way too much time trying to get that main box off. Pipe wrenches, a friend, wooden framing, wd40, etc. I felt I needed to get power back to the trailer that day, so the J-box seemed like the next best solution. 

It is only in hindsight that I've felt a little unsure about the j-box solution and wanted to get some other opinions. 

Navyguy, that is my main concern with this. Having a splice before the main disconnect, not sure if that's legit or not. 

One picture is of the first j-box, and it should be clear and why I wanted to replace it. (the main request from the property owner was to run power to the trailer underground, instead of having that plug cord just laying on the ground.) second picture is final product.


Sorry pictures are sideways!


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

For us in Canada and specifically in Ontario, we would not be allowed to do that without getting the meter pulled or the service disconnected.

I know many states have different rules / policies for that; we are pretty hard over on that issue and could lose our tickets for that.

Cheers
John


----------



## MattM-NC (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, the main thing i'm curious about is the legitimacy of that splice. At this point I'm feeling better about it. The code book seems to okay it, as far as I can interpret. 



230.46
Service entarnce conductors shall be permitted to be spliced or tapped in accordance with 110.14, 300.5(e), 300.13, and 300.15


Also, two different electrician friends of mine have told me it's okay to splice service entrance wire as long as its outside a house or building, enclosed, and the box is bonded.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Good. We have exceptions too. In this example however the exceptions would not be considered because there would have been a requirement to disconnect the service to do the work.

Sometimes I wish we had the ability to do our own disconnects / reconnects or meter pulls; we did back in the day with some utilities, but no more.

Cheers
John


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*Thanks for pic.*

Looks good, given the scenario, I can't say I'd have done it any different.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Navyguy said:


> Good. We have exceptions too. In this example however the exceptions would not be considered because there would have been a requirement to disconnect the service to do the work.
> 
> Sometimes I wish we had the ability to do our own disconnects / reconnects or meter pulls; we did back in the day with some utilities, but no more.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we need to call for a disconnect/reconnect and they would tell us to get rid of the old, round meter socket. It would mean starting fresh, no other options.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Navyguy said:


> Good. We have exceptions too. In this example however the exceptions would not be considered because there would have been a requirement to disconnect the service to do the work.
> 
> Sometimes I wish we had the ability to do our own disconnects / reconnects or meter pulls; we did back in the day with some utilities, but no more.
> 
> ...


 We used to also, until Edison started with the heavy duty vandal proof lock rings on the meters, with the "special key" the guys have to sign their lives away for.
I've heard a rumor you can bootleg those keys with a modified drywall screw.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

not always but occasionally

if I can't get hub off nipple

sometimes able to get hub loose from existing can and attach new can to hub

so it's removing 4 screws instead of battling seized pipe threads

I think there have been some that screws wouldn't turn and I grinded the heads off


----------

